# Afraid of new toys!



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I went crazy and bought the kids new treats, feeds and toys online at the beginning of the week. I got the stuff on Friday. I had the toys spread out for Lucas to go through and she was terrified! It's not even anything crazy looking! She refuses to even go closer to investigate! 

What do I do?!


----------



## scruffy (Aug 9, 2013)

My bird doesn't like anything new in the cage, but after a while investigates it. Just put one new toy in at a time, and take one old one out. They'll soon realise there is no threat and play with it.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried that too. She had a complete meltdown and fell to the bottom of the cage. The last toys I got I just stuck right in the cage and she started playing with them immediately. This time she's not thinking rationally, she just flips out!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How long does she freak out for? Does she start to calm down eventually? The initial shock/surprise is normal but shouldn't last forever. Perhaps you could try introducing the toys outside of the cage, let them investigate them a bit, before putting them in the cage.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Try taking her out and putting all the new stuff in and rearanging the cage it might help her not be so freaked out


----------



## TangoTiel (Jul 27, 2013)

I usually introduce a new toy on my birds play gyms or towers. I just hang them next to an old toy so it isn't to frightening to him. I wait for about a couple of weeks and switch it with another toy in his cage. By then he is familiar with the new toy.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I did try showing her outside the cage first. She completely freaked out. 

No, she doesn't get startled and then settle down. It's a constant flutter/melt down and doesn't end until I remove her from the toys or I take the toys away. 

Maybe I just caught her on a bad day. I'll keep trying this week. It's not her norm to be like this over toys!


----------

